# timed carb diet...cheat meal or carb up



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

hi been following a timed carb diet for the last 2weeks, its going really well, loosing bodyfat nicely, diet is pretty simple

train..

monday

wed

friday

and i have carbs pwo in a shake and then i have my tea after with a protein and carbs.

all my other meals are protein and fat.

should i keep the diet the same and have a cheat meal maybe on sat or should i have a carb up from say friday night till sat night?

baring mind i still have quite a bit of bodyfat to loose


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

bump....anyone


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Depends how strict you want to be. If you have more fat to lose, don't bother with the carb up. Timed carbs are all about pre and post workout. Google TKD


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

My mind works best in a rut. I can stick at something for ages but once the guard is down, all hell breaks lose. In my circumstances I would keep at it as you are gaining some carbs during the week....

I have to be tough and eat protein/fats and then have a mediocre carb up and then back to diet.

I find carbs bloat me anyhow & being wheat/gluten intollerant means it's easy for me to stay away from carbs.

Keep going


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

usually i will have a scheduled high carb day mate but this will consist of the same carbohydrate sources just bigger portions. and on this 'refeed' day I will allow myself a cheat meal. I usually schedule my refeed days on a day where I would have a heavy workout like back. if you have stuck to your diet well throughout the week I see no reason why a good refeed day can not be beneficial to you. hope this helps.


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm having the exact same debate, timed carb diet and deciding whether to have a cheat meal, or a refeed day - clean/dirty. But not a clue! So i'd appreciate any feedback on this post too


----------

